# [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27" 4K IPS Freesync)



## Octobit (12. März 2016)

*Vorwort*

Da hier im Forum mal immer wieder die Frage auftaucht, ob der LG 27MU67-B empfehlenswert sei, widme ich mich mal einem kurzen Review. Den Monitor besitze ich bei seit Ende 2015, also etwa 3 Monate zum Zeitpunkt dieses Reviews. Ich habe etwa 530 € bezahlt, heute ist er ab etwa 470 € zu haben.
Zuvor besaß ich einen Samsung Syncmaster T300-A (27“ Full-HD, TN-Panel). Die leistungsrelevanten Komponenten meines Systems sind ein Intel Xeon 1231v3, eine AMD Radeon R9 290x @1050 MHz und 8 Gb 1600 MHz RAM. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Features*

Die Keyfeatures vom LG sind eindeutig das matte, hochauflösende 4k (3840*2160 px) AH-IPS-Panel inklusive AMD FreeSync (40 Hz bis 60 Hz). Es wird zudem als flicker-free beworben mit einer sRGB Farbraumabdeckung von über 99 %. Dazu gesellen sich noch Ergonomie-Features wie eine stufenlose Höhenverstellung von 130 mm, Neigungen von -5° bis +35°, Drehbarkeit um 90° und eine Pivot-Funktion. Alternativ lässt sich der Monitor auch über eine Drittherstellerhalterung nach dem VESA 100 Standard aufstellen oder an der Wand montieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschlusstechnisch werden 2x HDMI 2.0 (HDCP 2.2), 1x DP 1.2, 1x Mini-DP 1.2 sowie ein Kopfhörerausgang geboten. Angeschlossen wird der Monitor mit einem normalen Kaltgerätekabel, das Netzteil ist demnach intern. Allerdings befindet sich noch ein Netzschalter am Monitor, der diesen komplett vom Netz trennt.
Die Bedienung des Monitors erfolgt über die an der Unterseite des Monitors angebrachten Touchtasten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Integriert in den Standfuß ist noch eine Kabelklammer, um die angeschlossenen Kabel möglichst unsichtbar verlegen zu können.
LG stattet den Monitor mit einer 2-Jahre send-in Garantie aus, wobei als Servicecenter-Standort Mainz angegeben ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Verarbeitung*

Der komplett in schwarz gehaltene Monitor gibt mir keinen Grund zur Klage. Ich konnte keine auffälligen Spalte entdecken, das Panel ist fehlerfrei und der Rahmen sieht wertig aus und knarzt nicht. Auch haptisch gefällt mir der Monitor gut, der verwendete Kunsstoff wirkt nicht billig oder instabil. Das Anschlusspanel ist allerdings nicht verkleidet. Dieses zeigt aber nach unten, sodass es nur sehr selten zu sehen ist. 
Der Standfuß ist schwer und bietet einen sicheren, rutschfesten Stand auf meiner Schreibtischunterlage. Der Monitor selbst wackelt allerdings beim Anstoßen an den Tisch aber ein wenig mit. Ich denke dies ist unter anderem der stufenlosen Höhenverstellung geschuldet. Allerdings finde ich dieses Mitschwingen wenig besorgniserregend.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Bildqualität*

Da ich weder professionelles Messequipment noch viele andere Monitore zum Vergleich habe, kann ich hier nur kurz meine subjektiven Eindrücke schildern. Für genauere Messungen möchte ich auf den Test von Prad verweisen.
Als ich den Monitor zuerst in Betrieb nahm, kam mir ohne Vergleich zu meinem alten 27“ FHD das Bild als nicht sonderlich verbessert vor. Ich möchte allerdings anmerken, dass ich das Bild zuvor auch nicht als zu grobpixelig empfand. Die Blickwinkel sind IPS typisch sehr gut. Die Farben sind schön kräftig, ohne dabei auf mich übersättigt zu erscheinen. 
Wenig später schloss ich meinen alten Monitor nochmals an, um ein paar Bilder für den Verkauf zu schießen. Im direkten Vergleich waren die Unterschiede deutlich sichtbar, das Bild vom LG war erwartungsgemäß wesentlich schärfer und auch die Farben konnten mich mehr überzeugen. 
Der Schwarzwert ist nichts, was mich aus den Socken gehauen hat (das hat zuletzt ein OLED Fernseher geschafft), allerdings besser als bei meinem alten und auch keineswegs negativ auffallend. Backlight Bleeding kann ich im Normalbetrieb nicht erkennen, beim Anzeigen von schwarzen Bildern in komplett abgedunkelten Räumen sind in den Ecken allerdings leichte gelbliche Einstrahlungen zu sehen (in den unteren bei mir etwas mehr als in den oberen Ecken). Da ich aufstellungsbedingt aus keinen großen Winkeln auf den Monitor schaue, kann ich auch keinen störenden IPS Glow erkennen. Natürlich kann man ihn wenn man möchte entdecken, allerdings ist dies bei mir im Normalbetrieb nicht der Fall.
Zuletzt hat mich die Wiedergabe von Fotos begeistert, die durch ihre Schärfe und lebendigen Farben wesentlich besser wirkten als zuvor.


*Persönliche Erfahrungen*

Hier folgt wahrscheinlich der interessanteste Teil von meinem Review: Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen im alltäglichen Gebrauch.
Anfangen möchte ich dabei mit dem Anschlusspanel, welches nach unten zeigt. Wenn ich ein neues Kabel anstecken möchte, kann ich den Anschluss nicht sehen, daher wird das Ganze meist zu einem kleinen Ratespiel, wo sich der Anschluss genau befindet. Allerdings wird der Prozess erleichtert, in dem ich einfach den Monitor drehe, sodass ich nicht über den Monitor greifen muss, sondern eher von der Seite das Kabel einstecken kann. Trotzdem finde ich die Entscheidung von LG, die Ports nach unten ausgerichtet anzubringen richtig, da so eine Wandmontage wesentlich besser möglich ist und ich auch nur selten Kabel mit dem Monitor verbinden muss.
Die angesteckten Kabel können dann über eine halboffene Klammer am Standfuß geordnet nach unten geführt werden. Dies funktioniert auch gut, wobei ich mir allerdings einen Verschlussmechanismus gewünscht hätte, um die Kabel nicht durch die Öffnung zwingen zu müssen (alternativ könnte man die Kabel auch vor dem Anstecken von unten durch die Klammer führen, allerdings war ich bisher nie so weitsichtig).
Ich kann bei dem Monitor keine Verzögerungen (Input Lag etc.) erkennen. Ich spiele zwar keine schnellen Shooter in Richtung CS:GO, aber auch bei Dota 2 ist mir nichts negativ aufgefallen, welches immerhin schneller als irgendwelche RPGs ist.
Allerdings wird der Monitor bei mir beim Neigen und seitlichen drehen immer kurz schwarz. Nach Kontakt mit dem LG Support scheint dies an einer zu empfindlich eingestellten Pivot-Erkennung zu liegen. Da der Monitor allerdings noch nie durch wackeln o.Ä. schwarz wurde, ist der Punkt für mich von eher geringerer Bedeutung. Die Antwort des Supports kam übrigens um etwa 11:30, die Nachricht hatte ich am Vortag um 17:30 Uhr abgeschickt. Für mich eine sehr gute Zeit.
Ein oft erwähntes Manko sind die Touchtasten zur Bedienung des Monitors. Diese lösen auch bei mir sehr empfindlich aus, allerdings auch präzise, sodass ich bisher noch keine ungewollten Doppelklicks ausgeführt habe. Da diese an der Unterkante des Bildschirms angebracht sind, muss man sich anhand der frontseitigen Markierungen orientieren. Dies ist im Grunde auch gut möglich, allerdings habe ich mich auch schon ein paar Mal vertippt. Immerhin sind die Knöpfe dezent angebracht und stören nicht das dezente Auftreten des Monitors.
Die Aufteilung des OSD ist für mich relativ klar verständlich und ich habe mich schnell zurechtgefunden. Was mich allerdings genervt hat, war das Umschalten des Eingangssignals, was nach meinem Geschmack zu viele Klicks benötigt.
Die mitgelieferten Kabel (DP-miniDP und HDMI) finde ich sehr gut gewählt, da ich sowohl meine Grafikkarte über den DP-Ausgang mit dem miniDP Eingang verbinden kann als auch mein Notebook mit miniDP Ausgang am DP Eingang anschließen kann.
Die weiße LED lässt sich nach Wunsch im Betrieb abschalten, was mich sehr gefreut hat.
Dank dem flickerfree-Backlight kann man auch mal ganz gute Bilder vom Bildschirm machen. Zuvor hatte ich immer "graue Wellen" die sich über den Bildschirm bewegten.

*Spielbarkeit in 4K / Office*

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Dota 2, von daher kann ich nichts zu aktuelleren Blockbustern sagen. Hier trotzdem eine kurze Übersicht an Spielen:
-Dota 2: problemlos, läuft auch auf nahezu Ultra bei konstant 60 fps+, Mauszeiger hat sich leider etwas verkleinert, aber hat mir auch beim Umstieg keine Probleme bereitet (Edit: mittlerweile glaube ich wieder Standardgröße?!), insbesondere Bodentexturen sind sehr scharf
-Diablo 3: problemlos, Mauszeiger wieder etwas kleiner
-Tales of Symphonia HD: läuft nur in 1080p/30Hz, danke Namco Bandai :/
-RocketLeague: problemlos, sehr schöne Texturen
-Borderlands 2: problemlos, sieht richtig schön scharf aus
-Minecraft: problemlos
Shadow of Mordor: Automatische Einstellungen irgendwo um hoch rum, ca 35-40 fps, gefühlt aber flüssig, von daher änder ich nix dran

Das sind jetzt alles relativ anspruchslose Spiele, trotzdem oder wahrscheinlich genau deswegen laufen sie alle sehr gut in 4K (außer ToS, was Namco verkackt hat). Ich hatte keine Probleme, irgendwas ans laufen zu bekommen, das UI war bei den oben genannten Spielen auch gut lesbar/erkennbar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anmerkung: Da ich die Bilder mit dem Handy gemacht habe, geht etwas Schärfe verloren.


Bei Office ist die hohe Auflösung ein echter Segen. Mit Microsoft Office 2010 (Word, Excel etc.) habe ich absolut keine Probleme. Ich zoome das Dokument meist nur auf 125%. Damit passt eine Din A4 Seite dann relativ genau auf eine Bildschirmhälfte von der Breite her. Ebenso problemlos sind einige andere Programme, die ich so für mein Studium brauche (MNova, ChemBioDraw, ...). Ansonsten laufen auch meine ganzen anderen Programme wie Firefox, Thunderbird, Windows Media Player und was sonst noch so im Alltag mal gebraucht wird ohne Probleme. 
Speedfan und GPU-Z lassen sich auch noch gut bedienen. Von daher: Keine Einwände. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Fazit*

Da ich rundum zufrieden mit dem LG bin, bleibt ja nichts anderes über, als ihn zu empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach ist er die 530 € auf jeden Fall wert gewesen, was spricht also dagegen, ihn für 470 € einzusacken? Die Ausstattung mit 4k, IPS und FreeSync auf 27" sind momentan nicht günstiger zu haben. Von daher: Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Octobit (15. Mai 2016)

Zusätzlche Bilder Post. Aufgenommen mit meinem OnePlus One mit 13,1 MP. Blos Bildschirm abfotografieren klappt nicht so gut.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo 

Echt gute Review [emoji106]

Eine Frage hätte ich, wie ist es bei dir mit der Skalierung von Windows hast du was geändert oder läuft alles auf Standard (Skale 100%)?
Und hast vielleicht noch ein 2ten Monitor  mit geringer Auflösung  in Betrieb? 

Lg  Legend


----------



## Octobit (15. Mai 2016)

Hey, danke 
Wie schon in deinem Thread gesagt, habe die Skalierung wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auf 125%.
Einen zweiten Monitor hab ich leider nicht dran :/

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Mitlerweile ist auch der Nachfolger draußen.
LG Electronics 27UD68P-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Mitlerweile ist auch der Nachfolger draußen.
> LG Electronics 27UD68P-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Is es der Nachfolger?  Bzw wird genau das gleiche Panel verbaut? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Ja ob es das gleiche ist ka aber die Tests die beide vergliechen haben sprechen alle von einer noch besseren Farbwiedergabe und besseres Schwarz beim UD68 als beim UM.
Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen.
Und natürlich der extreme dünne Rahmen.

Ist aber auch der neuste von LG.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*

Ja der Rahmen is neu, aber laut LG is es das gleiche Panel wie im MU67 - B 
jedoch gibt es stärkeres backlight bleeding und mehr glow, was meiner Meinung nach den dünnen Rahmen zuschulden liegt. Die neuen Dell XPS haben das selbe Problem ^^

Und nur weil er neuer ist, ist er nicht besser 

Hast du einen link zum Test? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Müsst ich suchen.
Wie gesagt die beide hatte fanden den UD besser.
Schaue mal ob ich ihn finde.
Bin grad noch am zocken dann schau ich.
Ja das BB soll etwas mehr sein aber nicht so das es unerträglich ist.
Zumal das bei dem Test eher andersrum auf den Bilder ausschaut.
Ist aber glaub nur nen *amatuertest* also nix alla Prad oder TFTcentral.

Auf Amazon steht glaub auch einer der beide hatte und das  auch so sieht.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

Würde mich interessieren,  da ich auch überlege den neuen zukaufen aber laut deren Rezessionen is der nicht gut und viele wechseln zum alten :/


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*

Da 4k-Monitor LG 27UD68-W im Test - Technikaffe.de

Wie gesagt ich finde den UM schlimmer wenn ich jetzt von den Bildern ausgehe(jaja ich weis bilder und realität) aber das ist wohl auch der grund für das bessere schwarz und natürlich damit verbundenen besseren Farben.


Die W version ist nur weiss und nicht höhenverstellbar ansonsten beide die gleichen.


Gut man geht nicht nach aussehen aber so a  fetten Rahmen würde ich nicht mehr wollen dann leb ich mit etwas BLB was mit der zeit sich auch noch etwas legt.

Im HWL hat den auch jemand der konnte nicht klagen über BLB/Glow bilder kommen da auch noch die wart ich noch ab bin nämlich auch am überlegen den UD68 mir mal näher anzuschauen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&amp;quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*

Schwere Entscheidung  ^^ 
Ja wenn hole ich mir den UD88 W 
Bzw warte noch den Test von Prad ab


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Der UD88 ist aber wieder nen anderer UD68 W und P ist eine Familie und 88 wieder eine andere lol.

Ich hatte nur den UC88 34" auch mit dem dünnen Rahmen und Panel und kann nur sagen das SW  echt top waren klar kein VA oder OLED SW aber so das beste Schwarz was ich auf nem IPS gesehen hab und ich hatte schon einiges.
Auch die Farben echt schick.
Und wenig glow nur und fast kein BLB links unten ne klitze kleine ecke die man echt nicht wahrgenommen hat zumindest wenn man schon Acer/Asus geschädigt ist weil das ist bei denen echt krass.

Nur wollte ich eig. beim UC88 bleiben aber da der erste skipping hat und ewig keiner da mehr verfügbar ist werd ich wohl doch zu 4K wandern.

Prad kommt ja nicht aus de potte die haben den UD68 glaub schon 2Monate rumgammeln und nen Test ist imemr noch nicht in sicht.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*

Monitore: Dreimal Ultra HD, IPS und FreeSync auf 27 Zoll von LG - ComputerBase

Ne die sind alle in der gleichen Serie nur dass der UD88 eben noch einen Type C Anschluss hat und der UD65 W/ohne w nur einen nicht verstellbaren  Standfuß  und der UD68-P eben einen verstellbaren Standfuß hat.
Und der UD88 ist um 50 cd  heller als die anderen

Aber ja auf der amerikanischen Amazonseite sind alle von der neuen Generation überzeugt was Schwarzwerte und Bilddarstellung.
Jedoch muss man großes Glück mit dem Panel haben


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

Hmm ok na da findet sich eh keiner mehr zurecht.

Steht das in nem Test das der heller ist oder woher nimmste das?
Was LG angibt würd ich nicht glauben die werden alle so gleich hell/dunkel sein...^^

Und je weniger anschlüsse deso besser fürn Monitor^^
Jedenfalls was Lag betrifft spielt das wohl öfters auch mal ne rolle.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*

Ok ja laut LG Seite also deren Vergleich, so richtige Tests gibt es ja vom UD88 nicht :/ nur vom UD68

Ich habe eh ich zeit, mal schauen wie sich dass alles entwickelt, sonst bestell ich beide bei Amazon und der bessere bleibt ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*

Naja so richtiger test isses da oben  auch nicht.
Aber besser als nix
mir fehlen da werte Messungen von den schaltzeiten/Lag sRGB u.s.w obwohl ich mir ums Bild da keine sorgen mache weil der UC hat mich da ja schon überzeugt^^
Und wenn der da oben auch schon meint SW super gut und Farben trifft ja genau zum UC.

Vielleicht werd ich nächste Woche auch schwach und nehm ihn selber unter die Lupe mich juckts schon in den Fingern.

Die neuen GPUs stehen ja auch schon in den startlöchern wird nen teures Jahr^^


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja so richtiger test isses da oben  auch nicht.
> Aber besser als nix
> mir fehlen da werte Messungen von den schaltzeiten/Lag sRGB u.s.w obwohl ich mir ums Bild da keine sorgen mache weil der UC hat mich da ja schon überzeugt^^


Eben, deswegen warte ich auf den Test von Prad


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*

Ja Prad das kann von 1Woche bis 2Monate noch dauern.....
Und dann ist wieder keener verfügbar..

Weil die gehen von unten nach oben der Liste hab ich mal mit bekommen und eh se beim UD68 sind kommen da noch 1oder 2 andere davor....
Und wenn se für jeden bale 2Monate brauchen kannst dir ja ausrechnen wann denne mal der UD drann ist.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Kurzreview] LG 27MU67-B (27&quot; 4K IPS Freesync)*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ja Prad das kann von 1Woche bis 2Monate noch dauern.....
> Und dann ist wieder keener verfügbar..
> 
> Weil die gehen von unten nach oben der Liste hab ich mal mit bekommen und eh se beim UD68 sind kommen da noch 1oder 2 andere davor....
> Und wenn se für jeden bale 2Monate brauchen kannst dir ja ausrechnen wann denne mal der UD drann ist.


Ja 2 Monate will ich nicht warten :/ 
Sonst wie gesagt, beide kaufen und einer geht eben zurück


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Mai 2016)

Ja also bei mir stehts ja denne schon fest welcher.
Bei dir siehts da ja anders aus^^
Aber ich sag mir lieber bessere Farben/SW als BLB was man selten mal sieht und da hat mich LG noch nie im stich gelassen haben se immer in einem hinnehmbaren Bereich bekommen.
Wichtiger ist mir da der Lag/Schlatzeiten.

Comtech hat ihn auch so ziemlich auf Lager..^^

Der Test da oben ist aber echt der einzigste hab schon das ganz www durchforstet und auch YT da gibts 3Vid *test* und 2 kann man in de pfeife rauchen.


Ja bei Prad weis man das nie und fragen darf man auch nicht weil se keine Termine sagen wie mit der verfügbarkeit der Monitor wenn man LG und co. fragt die sagen auch immer keine Ahnung...

4Monitore davor noch lol...ne das ist mir wohl zu lang hmmm.

TFTcentral hat aber auch nix die sind glaub noch im schlaf.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Mai 2016)

Für welchen hast du dich letztendlich entschieden? 
Mir gefällt halt der schmale Rahmen  besonders gut, dass macht ihn noch  einen Tick edler 

Ja da hast du eh recht aber das es da so eine Serienstreuung gibt :/

Lag/Schaltzeiten sind mir egal habe noch einen 144 Hz Monitor zum zocken, der 4k ist zum Arbeiten, Office und surfen im INET quasi was gutes für die Augen 

Ja mal schauen wie lange es dauert :/


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Mai 2016)

Ja wie gesagt wenn ich ein nehme dann den 27UD68P-B also der schwarze der soll noch 72Hz mit machen^^
Der Rahmen ist echt nice kenn ich wie gesagt ja schon und ist einer der dünnsten den ich gesehen hab und auch keine Mogelpackung wie LG ihre ersten 34zöller^^.

Aber lieber würde ich dazu noch nen ordentlich Test vorher haben.

Ich kenn mich arber irgentwann siegt bei mir de gier

Von 144Hz bin ich erstmal geheilt weil nur noch IPS in Frage kommt bei mir und die sind alles andere als gut von Acer/Asus da hab ich schon ne große tauschorgie  durch gemacht und hab die schon abgeschrieben.
Nicht einer ohne Pixelfehler oder Staub im Panel hatte ich...Glow/BLB extrem viel und das bei allen 10Stück...(AUO Panels sind einfach fail und Acer Asus setzen noch ein drauf^^)
Zumal ich den subjektiven eindruck hab das 60FPS+Free/g-sync genauso Smooth rüber kommen als mit nem 144Hz Monitor glaub da merkt man nur noch nen Unterschied ab 100FPS und da komm ich eh nie hin^^.

Bei mir solls zum zocken sein und 4K einfach nen schmaus ist die Spiele sehen echt extrem gut drauf aus und details wahnsin sag ich da nur wie ne neue Welt leider konnte ich nur kurz das vergnügen mit haben beim Kumpel.
Deshalb ist Lag/Schaltzeiten bei mir auch nen Thema.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt wenn ich ein nehme dann den 27UD68P-B also der schwarze der soll noch 72Hz mit machen^^
> Der Rahmen ist echt nice kenn ich wie gesagt ja schon und ist einer der dünnsten den ich gesehen hab und auch keine Mogelpackung wie LG ihre ersten 34zöller^^.
> 
> Aber lieber würde ich dazu noch nen ordentlich Test vorher haben.



"
Guten Tag,



das wird sicherlich noch 4 Wochen dauern.



Viele Grüße
"

Die Antwort von Prad zum Test von 27ud88 und 27ud68  

Mal schauen ob ich solange durchhalte ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Mai 2016)

sicherlich noch 4Woche na super.
Also könnens auch mehr sein.

Mal schauen ob ich mich so lang gedulden kann ich glaubs aber eher nicht^^


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Mai 2016)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> sicherlich noch 4Woche na super.
> Also könnens auch mehr sein.
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich mich so lang gedulden kann ich glaubs aber eher nicht^^


Kannst du mir dann berichten


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Mai 2016)

Kann ich^^


----------



## Octobit (19. Mai 2016)

Es ist zwar nicht Dienstag, aber Bilder gibt es trotzdem noch. Sind nur mit meinem Handy gemacht worden, von daher nicht perfekt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Mai 2016)

Wie sieht Dota in 4K aus?
Kommen Details gut zur geltung?
Auf dem Bild siehts ja bale wie gedruckt oder gemalt aus leider etwas unscharf.


Könntest du noch nen Bild hochladen im Browser ohne Skalierung?
Also vielleicht mal hier vom Forum eins machen?


----------



## Octobit (19. Mai 2016)

Dota sieht schon gut aus in 4K, man merkt an einigen Stellen nur, dass keine Vektorgrafiken verwendet wurden (der Cursor kommt mir etwas unscharf vor z.B.). Ich kann mich jedes Mal wieder für den Boden begeistern, der ist wirklich scharf gezeichnet. Bei einigen Helden bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, ob die wirklich schon für 4K ausgelegt sind, kommen mir teilweise etwas grobpixelig vor (zumindest in meiner Erinnerung). Ich kann mal versuchen noch ein schärferes Bild hinzubekommen, wird allerdings wohl wieder Sonntag werden (diesmal hoffentlich wirklich).

Klar, kann ich machen. Du meinst wahrscheinlich ohne die Windows Skalierung, oder? Der Browser ist auf FullScreen einfach verschwendeter Platz, da eigentlich alle Seiten in der Mitte ein Drittel Inhalt zeigen und links und rechts dann riesige Flächen vom Hintergrund zu sehen sind (oft weiß etc.).

Alternativ kann ich zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Beispielen noch Bilder von Fifa 16, NfS Rivals, BF4 und BF:Hardlines bieten. Wenn Interesse besteht, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Mai 2016)

BF wär noch gut.
Ja das mit dem Cursor ist so ne sache der kommt mir auf WQHD schon unscharf vor^^
Auch das HUD wirkt etwas riesig.
Glaub auch das manche Heroes komisch aussehen also nicht so wie se sollten hab ich auch bei FullHD aber dann mal wieder nicht ka was mit dem Game geht.

Das mit den Browser will ja nur mal sehen wie es wirkt bin ja kein skalierfan^^

Ich harder immer noch den UD68 zu testen oder noch warten auf Tests war schon 2 mal aufm Bestellbutton.
Aber die eine stimme sagt mach und schau dir an die andere ach warte noch aufm Test wegen Lag/Schaltzeiten-.-
Der UM hatte da ja super abgeschnitten leider gefällt mir der dicke Rahmen mal überhaupt nicht..


----------



## Octobit (20. Mai 2016)

Jo, ich lad mir Sonntag dann mal BF4 noch runter, oder meinst du Hardlines?

Zum Glück gab es den UD68 noch nicht, als ich mir den MU67 geholt hab. Brauchte ich nicht lange überlegen. Zugegeben, der UD sieht schon gut aus. Aber ich mag meinen MU auch gerne, der ist schön schlicht und solide. Quasi der perfekte Monitor für mein Thinkpad, die sind ja auch eher "konservativ" designed.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Mai 2016)

Ja naja ich wusste schon länger das LG da nen nachfolger bringt^^

Ne BF4 nicht Hardline^^

Aber vielleicht bestell ich mir auch einfach den UD und schaue selber die GPU wird wohl dann total kotzen aber da musse noch durch bis die neuen draußen sind


----------



## Octobit (21. Mai 2016)

So, gibt jetzt auch ein neues Bild von Dota, eins von BF4 sowie je 2 mit 100 und 150% Skalierung  So gut es mit dem Handy halt geht.

Man kann übrigens die Schrift auch bei 100% noch lesen, allerdings ist das dann doch schon anstrengend.

Edit: Bilder zu finden im zweiten Post.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

Also der Test von Prad ist online, aber nur als Video Review so wie ich, dass verstanden habe

LG 27UD68-W


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

Link in der Beschreibung.


----------



## Octobit (26. Mai 2016)

Hab mir das Video mal angeschaut. Irgendwie hat es LG geschafft, den Monitor gleichzeitig zu verbessern und zu verschlechtern.
Hier mal mein erster Eindruck zum UD68 vom Video her im Vergleich zum MU67

+Design (Standfuß, Rahmen)
+Panel anscheinend etwas besser
+OSD Steuerung mit Joystick

+- Anschlüsse gehen nach hinten, nicht nach unten

-fast keine Ergonomie mehr
-kein Netzschalter mehr
- ca. 80€ teurer (ist neu, klar)

Ich behaupte mal, immer noch keine allzu leichte Entscheidung

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (26. Mai 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Hab mir das Video mal angeschaut. Irgendwie hat es LG geschafft, den Monitor gleichzeitig zu verbessern und zu verschlechtern.
> Hier mal mein erster Eindruck zum UD68 vom Video her im Vergleich zum MU67
> 
> +Design (Standfuß, Rahmen)
> ...


Es gibt auch noch die Version mit höhen verstellbaren Fuß LG 27ud68 P -  B

Es ist tz eine schwere Entscheidung xD


----------



## Octobit (26. Mai 2016)

Ahhh, gar nicht gesehen, ich dachte das B steht nur für Black 
Dann würde ich den UD68 nehmen, glaube ich.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2016)

Das B steht auch für Black.
Das Entscheidende ist das P.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2016)

Heute den LG 27UD68B -P bestellt
Bei uns in Italien um 399 Euro erhältlich, nachmittags gerade mal unschlagbare 339 Euro
Meinen bezahlte ich weitaus mehr, aber Dienstag sollte jener hier sein!


----------

